# OPI Pink Softshades 2010: Think Pink



## Bec688 (Apr 5, 2010)

*OPI Pink Softshades 2010: Think Pink*








OPI sends us some reinventions of classic pastels to help us celebrate the new season. This year, they thought pink. 

Each shade celebrates part of the giggling, fun-loving, sugar-spice-and-everything-nice culture. With two slightly sheerer and soft pinks alongside bolder, flirtier shades, 2010â€™s pinks are classic, energetic and a wonderful way to celebrate all that you love this season. OPI calls their collection, â€œPerfectly innocent. Innocently provacative.â€ Thatâ€™s right ladies!






From left to right, meet OPIâ€™s new and lovely ladies: Is Not that Precious?, Pink-a-Doodle, I Think in Pink and Itâ€™s a Girl.

Available Now!

source

Swatches to come


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 5, 2010)

oooh cute! I think I like 'it's a girl' best... I currently have my daddy's the king on my fingers, gotta love pink!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 5, 2010)

Pink ! Yay ! I'm more into green right now, but those shades sound really cute.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 5, 2010)

rosie i love my daddys the king! its such a classic.

i'd have to see swatches before i can pick out a favourite!


----------



## perfervid_heart (Apr 5, 2010)

These are so pretty. &lt;3 Not sure how they'd look with my skin tone, but I really like how Pink-A-Doodle looks.


----------



## lolaB (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm such a fan of softshades. They're all I wear now. I want these!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 6, 2010)

I want the whole collection...seriously can't go wrong with soft pinks!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 6, 2010)

Those look pretty and I need some pinks


----------



## magosienne (Apr 14, 2010)

Swatches here


----------



## BeautyCrackHead (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow this would have been good for mi about 4yrs ago, I use to love mucho,mucho pink!


----------



## Abbygalll (Apr 25, 2010)

The "I Think in Pink" is to die for!


----------



## lolaB (Apr 25, 2010)

I picked these up today. They look so similar in the bottle. Can't wait to play!


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 25, 2010)

They are pretty but they look so sheer. I tend to get annoyed waiting for too many coats lol.


----------

